# Is there some higher power at work?



## JasonH (26 Jul 2004)

*Strech's and cracks fingers*

Alright time for story time boys and girls, Time to get this off my chest.

Some of you know my problem right now.   It's been 2 years in the process for me joining the Military.   Every time I'm within grasping reach of joining the Canadian Forces, boom.   Screwed. 
I recently got over surgery, Tendon reconstruction from last year.   Two surgeries actually, but for the same thing.   Occured when I was jumped walking along a path in Burnaby (British Columbians know the area).   And while defending myself I managed to rip the binded tendons that run over your knuckles.   It's that little bump you can feel when you make a fist or when you open and close some people can make their tendon move.   Well I ripped it off the bone, and yes... it hurts, a lot.   Well 6 months after surgery at Maple Ridge Hospital, fucken horrible place, the tendon began to slip from it's stiched place.   I must of smacked my hand or something to rip the stich's off the bone or something but it began to slowly slip again.   It hurt a little, but I never thought much of it except for the shitty surgery that was done.   Time rolled around once again nearly a year later at almost the same time.   With my luck I got put in a position of defending myself AGAIN, jesus people don't like me :crybaby: .   And right when I land a punch that all glorious "Snap" occured, except not one... but two!   Horrified, not feeling anything except extreme cold in my right hand.   I looked down to find my fingers bent 40 degree's inwords, unable to move.   Luckily after that the fight stopped after my friends interviened in time, just a little late.   I take the lovely run down to the Royal Columbia Hospital.   Round two for surgery?   Yes please!   This time by a very good surgeon by the name of Dr. Goetz (Pronounced Gets).   Exceptional job he did indeed!   With the warning on the way out of if I get into another fight and mess up his expermental work he'd sew my hand shut   :blotto: well since then no fights!   But the surgery he did he transplanted in new tendons, takeing the old ones out.   Putting in the new ones, sitching everything down.   Takes the old tendons and 'wrapping' them around the finger just below the knuckle.   Think "Organic Stich".   And I got off without even needing the Pins I was suppose to get because he was happy enough with his work.   Only to tell me after a check up that it was his first time doing it and it was from getting information from a collegue!   Gee thanks, give me a heart attack.   Nice to know I'm a lab rat for testing, least it did it's job.   In all a year and a half passed by between the first surgery and the last.   School was put on the backburning because I needed time to heal and goto physio therapy.   Because I was so motivated to get healed I was more then willing to do my part.   After just 2 weeks from surgery I cut the plaster cast off because it was driving me nuts.   The stiching was caught in the guass so the slightest movement tore at the skin, ouch!   So down to the hospital I go, with the Goetz giving me a squint for cutting it off but did agree to the reason.   Ahh relief, put in a splint.   Well a week and a half after this, a month from surgery and hitting the gym just 2 days after surgery I was makeing HUGE improvement.   From having my hand stuck at 20 degree's to being able to move it to a full 90 degree's (Tendons needed to be stretched to fit my body) I was back in business.   Phsyio therapist was absolutely astonished at my progress, same with Dr. Goetz.   I can thank my surgery mostly for it, Oh how I love Royal Columbian Hospital.   All in all, thanks to being Canadian and our healthcare my whole 15,000$ surgery was covered.   Amazing, now I can't bitch at the high tax's.   Comes in handy when you don't have the money.   Not once have I bitched about tax's even though now I'm paying out my ass, I appreciate it.   But anyways, a day into haveing my splint I went down to the Canadian Forces display they had in what was it... I think Robertson street, Vancouver.   See pic





Thanks for the wise ass comments btw,   

God, did that suck holding that gun, I was holding it up with the hand I had surgery on and man you can barely hold 15lbs in that hand, that gun weighed a ton!   And yes, if I look familiar, that global t.v crew (camera-man behind me) and a news lady behind my dad takeing that picture did indeed sitck me infront of the camera.   But anyways, that day I hadn't been that close to people in the army or seen those weapons.   That finalized my decision to join the Canadian Forces.   I've come a long way both emotionally and physically.   I've leaped hurdles since then with my knowladge and with my fitness, I've never been this strong/fast ever.   I've never knew the amount of info I have learned over the past several to eight months that I knew then.   I knew that it would be one hell of a battle to go from then to here.   And I still have a hell of an uphill battle to go.   Just when I thought things were goen good, my now ex-girlfriend was said to be pregnant with my first children.   I'm sure bossi and you guys remember the thread.   Not more then a month and a half later, my world was devastated.   During our break she had slept with a guy but I knew that was a possibility.   She's due in december with twins, first time I cried in years because as much as it would of screwed my life up (18 right now remember).   I have a 5 yr old niece me and my mother have been raising because my brother is in jail.   We've been raising her since she was 6/mo's old.   I'm the closest thing to a father she has.   And boy, when you hear the knews you might be a father in my position... your world brightens up.   I havn't spoken to her in a bit and I don't plan to speak with her unless she needs help with anything.   But she hasto learn I'm gonna be living my own life without her or the twins as much as she may hate the thought, it was her fault for sleeping behind my back and now she hasto grow up and deal with it.   Then again we both needed to grow up since we were only 18 and a baby popping into the world.   I missed a bit of school to tend to these matters.   And just 2 months after school is to end, I catch Mono again.   Fuck.   One heartbreak after another.   It was about a year since I last had mono, same time too around april.   I was DEVASTATED.   Not only did the last year fuck up for me, so does this one.   I missed the finals, I missed a lot of school.   And I paid harshely for that.   Alas, I refused to cry.   I refused to get angry.   I was frustrated and I still am, it was depressing like you wouldn't believe.   I tried to make room from work so I could do makeups, but my mark was too low and Woodwork and Physical Education you cannot make up.   There's just too much involved and I missed to much of the two courses.   I pleaded with the councillors, vice princeable, even the princeable himself.   I knew it was fruitless but I had to try!   Fateful words spoken, "Jason, I know where you're coming from.   I feel for the situation you have been in and are still in.   If there was something we could do we would, but we can't help you.   If we tried we would be fired for trying anything from school standards".   I was literally walking out of that office on the verge of breaking down, I'm one of the most laid back people you'd ever find.   And it's extremely hard to see me even look like to crack.   But that day my walls were coming down, god were they crumbling.   I spoke with the teachers who taught the course.   Woodwork was fruitless, 100hr course that's impossible to make up except for certain circumstances.   Gym on the other hand, I was told if I could take a summerschool course to get something for Woodwork I'd be set and I could goto the local Gym to work out and get it written down by staff that I went daily and it could count as a make up.   I came out of my Gym teachers office with a new outlook on things.   He agree'd about the position I have been put in for the past 2 years and he gave me his best answere.   And I thanked him whole heartidly.   Then by all glory fate... sunday evening, my uncle has a stroke while he's still in hospital to try to get rid of his alchohlic problems, while haveing withdrawls his organs begin to fail, he strokes.   By 6am sunday his Liver is the first organ to start to go.   Utter pain is felt across my whole family line.   From my dad to my mom's sides of the family.   Everyone is on edge hopeing he can pull through.   By 10:30am, he's passed away.   He died in his sleep surrounded by family.   He felt no pain because he was in a coma-state from the stroke.   He went out in a bad way, but he didn't hafto suffer much.   A week later I'm on a plane to Ontario.   That monday I was suppose to begin summerschool, but it was never to be.   Now here I am, working full time with my dad while I await school.   My last ditch effort to Military is dashed today, speaking with recruiters from the US Army/Marines I cannot join without a diploma, Crushed.

It's been hard to go back in time to remember this, I didn't want to.   But it was needed to be told.   Sorry for grammar or spelling.   But this is more from the heart so I'm not to concerned.   I thank you who spend the time to read it and see why things are in such a state of distate.   I don't know words of how to describe what I feel or what to say to all this that I have written.   I wish only serious replies.   

I've spent a lot of time going over things I could do to speed things up.   I can't take a GED because simply, I'd fail.   Most things I know from grade 10-12.   But I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be good enough.   Who knows, maybe with some luck something might happen.   But I'm worried with what might happen.   I refuse to give up, this is my future.   I have a trade to fall back, floor installing which I have been learning from my dad.   But I cannot accept that being my life.   Military is what I want, I wish to be a soldier.   There's no reason I cannot be one... I don't care if I hafto give all my blood, sweat, and tears.   If it takes another 2 years or 4 years.   I will get in.   But my patiance is running thin, and it's hard... it is.   I wish to move on in life, and it pains me to know that I'm stuck here.   I want to mean something to the world, not be another dropout loser maken 8.50 at a gas station.   I can give society more then that.   If I had to, I would give my life for the Army.   Without a hesitation.   Without a thought.   If I had to make the ultimate sacrifice I would.   Because I believe what I'm willing to give.   I understand the cause.   I understand what could happen.   If I was given an application right now I'd fill it out in a second without hesitation to join.   But it's not ment to be right now I guess.   But I won't stop.

I don't know where I wanted to go with this story of mine.   Maybe someone can relate, maybe this can give them some more will that people who are being stuck by obstacles the comfort you're not alone.   That there are others in a tight spot that refuse to give up.   I could easily give up, become a floor installer makeing 60-65k a year.   But I don't want to.   Canadian Forces is where I belong, it's what I was ment to be for.   Even if there might be a higher calling to say no.   I refuse to hear it.

-Jason


----------



## JasonH (26 Jul 2004)

It's frustrating when you're 6'4"-6'5" (Now, I was 6'3"-6'4" when that pic was taken, my hair is much shorter now too), do 80 pushups, 100 situps, 50 chinups, run 4km's in 15 mins.  Need to work on my weight though.  But please, if anyone can offer a bit advice on how to speed things up or know of a loophole please tell me! lol.


----------



## Sundborg (26 Jul 2004)

Wow.  I have to admit that is the biggest post I have ever seen and read.  

I personnally can't relate to your situation, but I'm sure it is a toughy to have gone through all of that.  Your day will come soon enough.  Just go by things day by day and keep your head high.  You seem to be a person, from reading your "novel", that always trys to stay on the positive side, which is what you need to keep doing.  I hope all of the best for you with your military application, and hopefully that day when you get the call will come soon.

Cheers.


----------



## D-n-A (26 Jul 2004)

Bad luck, but just wait an your be in the CF soon enough.

Also, the C7A1 is not a gun, its a rifle.

And you can't join the US Military for two reasons, you don't have a US citenzenship or a green card an you not a high school grad or have a GED(like the recruiter told you)


----------



## JasonH (26 Jul 2004)

Thank you Sund, I appreciate that post very much.

Yea I know that was a long post but I just had to get it off my chest and it helped a lot  .   I try to be positive all the time, the world has to many negative people in it.   I just try to be the nicest I can to even those who can do me no good.   I know one day the call will come, I just hope it's sooner then later.


----------



## JasonH (26 Jul 2004)

D-n-A said:
			
		

> Bad luck, but just wait an your be in the CF soon enough.
> 
> Also, the C7A1 is not a gun, its a rifle.
> 
> And you can't join the US Military for two reasons, you don't have a US citenzenship or a green card an you not a high school grad or have a GED(like the recruiter told you)



I know, learned about the US Military thing today.  Crushing to say the least, but it was ment to be I guess.  And I know the C7a1 is a rifle.  I was just thinking to hard trying to remember from then to now so I had a brain fart there


----------



## ramy (28 Jul 2004)

hey Jay dont worry about it you will make it in eventually. Also, I know  a handful of canadians who joined the marine corps.  Its just a long process , I heard its around 2 years.  But it can happen.


----------



## JasonH (28 Jul 2004)

Who knows, maybe I'll go south one of these days for the experiance.  I wouldn't mind doen that and the Aussies.

Pull a Wes *Punch's the old fart in the arm*   ;D


----------



## combat_medic (28 Jul 2004)

Jay: It sounds like you have enough going on in your personal life to keep you occupied for a very long time. My advice (take it for what it's worth) is to sort things out personally, get things straight with your girlfriend, family, children and health. Go to school and get your GED, Adult Dogwood or whatever it takes to complete a High School equivalency. The army will still be there whenever you're done, and you'll thank yourself for getting your life in order first.


----------



## JBP (28 Jul 2004)

I concur with the last post about advise of getting your life in order. What's done can't be undone, remember that. Your a strong person obviously, and it's only going to get better with time as you keep your hopes up and your sights high! Hope&Faith in yourself is the only way! Perseverence (I hope I spelled it right!)...

Get that arm fixed up and re-apply ASAP!!!

Oh, PS> IF you don't already know for SURE 110%, find out if those kids are yours through DNA testing if you have too!!!!!!


----------



## JasonH (29 Jul 2004)

Personal problems are something I wouldn't mind getten away from.  God knows I've had my fair share and I just wanna move on.  My hand now is 100% fine now.  Health wise, I havn't been this healthy in my entire life.  Girlfriend wise, well the girl I'm with now I'm probably gonna break up with.  I'm not letting another girl get in my way for my plans for the future.  And to add to the crock full of shit with me dealing with my brother haveing Hep C it turns out his ex, my niece's mother.  Now has been told she has HIV.  Fucken people, I swear all they do is think about themselves.  My niece's life is gonna be pretty messed but I'm trying my best along with my mom to help her great through it all.  But with my GED I'd prefer to get it done through off time with the army as I hear they allow you to do it.  It's just finding the time to do it is the trick! But I don't mind.

And about the Twins, come december when my ex does have them I am gonna ask for a DNA test if she wish's.  But she's been in and out of the hospital and she's gotten herself in trouble with people.  Generally things are not going good with her and I'm left out of the loop, not that I don't mind.  I've had enough drama and she's put me through enough.  I'm just gonna feel like shit cause I have a good feeling she's gonna miscarry, wouldn't be the first time.  Either that or there's complications and she's not gonna be able to deliver them.  So who knows.  DNA test would cost me 500$ but I don't care.

As I see it I'll be in the best position getting into the Army ASAP.  I think I found a loophole with the School system so I JUST might be able to squeeze through and be granted rights to have 2 courses switched to grade 10 or 11 courses.  Giving me the 2 courses needed.  I should of had them in the first place but when I went to a previous school they just called for me to be jumped a grade in 4 courses, not the mandatory 6.  But I never fussed about it because it was a blessing in the first place... don't wanna fuck with that, but I kinda wonder what if I enquired about the others.  But that's in the past, right now I'm worken on my fitness and trying to get these courses set.  Then Canadian Forces here I come.

One thing I wanna do is hit a tour quickly as possible after all training.  I wanna get out and see the world  :warstory:


----------



## JasonH (30 Jul 2004)

I just wish to thank you guys and your advice.  For takeing the time to read what I've gone through and everything.  I know right now I'm a wannabe, hopen to be a gonnabe then a Soldier  :warstory:.  And the quickest I could probably enlist would be January.  But I don't mind, more time to do my runs and what not  ;D


----------



## combat_medic (30 Jul 2004)

Jay, as much as you want to just pick up and get away right now, any problems you leave behind will still be there when you get back, and will likely get worse. If you don't ensure that these twins aren't yours, then the mother will easily track you down and start demanding child support. As for your education, I can't tell you how many guys join the army quickly saying that they will eventually get their GED and then never do. The army is a very busy lifestyle and is hardly condusive to the challenges of going to school in addition to daily training, couses, exercises and peacekeeping tours. Three years can fly by in a heartbeat, and if you don't tie off your loose ends now, they'll probably all be waiting for you when you're done your time with the army. 

Like I said, take the advice for what it's worth. If you pack your bags and leave now, be prepared to face some eventual consequences. Also, even if you submit your paperwork right now, it will take months before you even get in. Why not take that time to take some more high school courses (night school, correspondance or whatever works for you) and settle any family problems you may still have unresolved.


----------



## Pugnacious (30 Jul 2004)

Greetings!

I know of many that have had the DNA test done and didn't have to pay $500.00.  Ask around...as I'd get that done as soon as you can.  IMHO Kids need parents.
  
But keep in mind the Government can involve itself in getting money from you even if your GF doesn't want anything.  
Just a heads up.

Also take it from a 36 year old fart do your grade 12 ASAP...it REALLY sucks having to do it later.
Mind you most people never stop learning, and you might be suprised to see better grades if you take a 'short break'.
And at least if you get it over with early  you can have your whole life to forget what you learned in school.  ;D

Finaly...the behvourist rule of thumb..change the enviroment, and you often change the animal.
So Keep moving forward, and damn the rest.  At the end of the day you can only help yourself. 

Good luck.
P.


----------



## JasonH (30 Jul 2004)

Thanks you two.  The baby thing yea of course I'm gonna get that sorted out.  And I guess I never said being Infantry in the Army would be a career long choice, not just a single 3 year contract.  Honestly the only things I could ever see myself doing is Floor Installing or Canadian Forces, and I'm goen with my dream first.  So you can see why I'm not into much of a rush.  Although if things down the line don't work out I will have a GED no matter what.


----------



## greydak (30 Jul 2004)

I took a CO-OP via my school and got 6 high school credits back in 2000:
 2= Geography credits
 2= Gym credits
 2= CO-OP credits

  You show every day for a semester and do army stuff in the a.m and, geography stuff in the p.m and get your QL-2. If you do anything in the field or out side the armory you get a days pay.
 Then in June (_summer break_) you go to a base and get you last 2 credits and your QL-3. You will come out a Pte in a reserve unit and will make around $6000.00
  Then you can put in a transfer to the regs, the army will already have your info so you might not have to wait as long as a civilian who goes for all the testing.

Reasons Why:
-Get $$
-Get High School Credits
-Get into the Army
-Get to shoot stuff
-In the summer you won't spend all your money
-Very easy (_If you are in Shape_)

Why Not
-Ontario or Land Forces Central Area is the only province to offer it (_I Think_)

I hope that helps?


----------



## JasonH (31 Jul 2004)

Yea, it's not much help to me.   I'm in British Columbia and already enquired to 2nd Lt. Angelski with the New Westies here about it and he was said it isn't offer'd any longer (?).   

But yea, and more news with the ex and twins.   She's told me she isn't even going to have my name on the kids birth cert's.   But she doesn't want anyone playing 'father figure' right now.   And knowing her that won't change, it's probably for the best anyways.   Because with the way I'm hopen things go I wouldn't be around much anyways.   It's just a sad state that I managed to put myself in with that.   Certainly the biggest low point in my life.   Even if the kids turn out not to be mine.   But still.

It's life, you can only move forword and prevent mistakes like this from happening again   :-\ :-[

Thank you grey anyways


----------



## Limpy (1 Aug 2004)

Jay Hunter I don't know what to say except your luck is truly "awsome". I thought I had it bad getting in the Forces.


----------



## JasonH (1 Aug 2004)

:-\ Hey, atleast I can't complain about the patience it gives me  : ;D


----------



## Sheerin (1 Aug 2004)

and I thought I had shitty luck, well I kinda do, but I digress.

Jason, if I may ask, how many high school credits do you have (and what courses were they?).      
Just a thought, take it for what its worth, why not pick up one of the GED test prep books and begin studying your arse off?


----------



## JasonH (1 Aug 2004)

I have 4 grade 10 highschool credits.   6 is required.   They are Math, socials, english, and science & tech I think.   I'd hafto look at my transcripts again.   *Looks to GED study guide sitten on table* Ironically I have a book that my mom owned.   I plan to look at it tonight after I get back from seeing the Manchurian Candidate.


----------



## Sheerin (1 Aug 2004)

hmm...  I'd offer my services as a tutor (did it during first and second year) unfortunately i'm in Ontario so I doubt I could be much assistance.   but if you need help, just PM me...i'm a pretty intelligent guy


----------



## LanceaLot (2 Aug 2004)

Hi Jay,

I understand your desire to be in the Army as I also share that dream. I also understand the need you have to get away from these problems that you are encountering in your life.  I suspect you are thinking getting into the Army is a way to step away from those problems and get some control back in your life. And I am sure you are right.

However, I would like to point out to you that you have other options that will achieve the same goal, without having to toss your education out. Havc you considered going to a Military High School? The only one I know of is the Robert Land Academy 

http://www.robertlandacademy.com/
Is it good or right for you? I have no idea. 

Also, I believe that the Royal Military College here in Canada will accept you into the College for your final year of high school, so if you stick with it and work hard you could be in the military and get yourself educated. I think that would be worth the wait!!

http://www.rmc.ca/

Either way, good luck! These things have a way of working out for the better, so long as you keep your head high and don't give up.


----------



## Jason Bourne (5 Aug 2004)

Jay

Sorry to hear man life is tragic. For sure make sure those kids aren't yours or vice versa because if she does go to the Army and say you have kids around that you aren't paying for they WILL garnish your check gurunteed or make you pay somehow. As for joining the military just stick it out. Good things come to good people so don't give up. See you in green someday.

Pte. Norwood


----------



## McG (5 Aug 2004)

Jason Bourne said:
			
		

> if she does go to the Army and say you have kids around that you aren't paying for they WILL garnish your check gurunteed


No.  She has to go to court for that.


----------



## Fusaki (6 Aug 2004)

My advice. Get the DNA test and find out for sure if the kid is yours or not. In my opinion, its better to know for sure then live second guessing.

Other then that, keep your application moving. I can see all the BS you've put up with be a major help when you go through your training. The army will let you take a break from the civvie world (they'll keep you busy enough), and afterwards you can sort things out a bit at a time with a new perspective. The army's looking for guys who are fit, motivated, reasonably intelligent, and ready to take it all overseas. You seem like that kind of person, so keep at it.

I guess I missed it before, but what trade did you say you are applying for?


----------



## Pugnacious (6 Aug 2004)

NOPE!

If the Human resources end of the Government EVER catch wind of who is the father of the children they can go after the dads earnings -regardless- of what the mother wants.  In fact I know two people right now that have had this happen to them.  

The one in the military at least had the military step in and put part of his earnings into a collage fund for the kids so the mother couldn't take the money and live off of it.

The other guy who isn't in the military is screwed..can't renew his licence, can't do squat.
And the money goes to his Ex's drug hobby.

And this is with the women being NICE, years down the road your lady might change her mind, esp' when you start to earn some money, and get your military carrier going.  

Personaly if I was in those shoes I'd have no trouble paying for the kids, and setting up a trust fund for higher education, but I wouldn't want the women to get one dime of it.  My friends in California call it Vaginamony, and thier state now has a MANDITORY DNA test for every birth just because of this Legal BS. 

This government intervention is a reaction of course to the scumbags that don't care, and the burden their apathy puts on the system.
Sadly now all guys are painted with the same brush regardless.

Anyway like Red Green says keep your stick on the ice... we are all pulling for yah.
P.


----------



## JasonH (6 Aug 2004)

I promise you guys, I'll be in green.  It's just a matter of time.  And this bullshit that erin brings up once and awhile I could care less of.  If they are my kids then of course I'll do somehting about it.  But nothing is getten in the way of what I do and the money I hand over if they are mine will be into a trust fund.  1) The government takes half of the payments in child support which is bullshit.  2) I've seen it happen to many times where the money isn't spent for the better on children, my mother did this.  That's why I'm paid directly now.


----------



## JasonH (7 Aug 2004)

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> My advice. Get the DNA test and find out for sure if the kid is yours or not. In my opinion, its better to know for sure then live second guessing.
> 
> Other then that, keep your application moving. I can see all the BS you've put up with be a major help when you go through your training. The army will let you take a break from the civvie world (they'll keep you busy enough), and afterwards you can sort things out a bit at a time with a new perspective. The army's looking for guys who are fit, motivated, reasonably intelligent, and ready to take it all overseas. You seem like that kind of person, so keep at it.
> 
> I guess I missed it before, but what trade did you say you are applying for?



Infantry


----------

